# 8" Kicker free air sub



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been trying to choose a driver to use for mid bass in my '99 BMW M3. I was calling around today and was suggested the Kicker ssmb8. I was curious if any one has used these as a mid bass or heard them in a car. I like that they are for free air use but not real big on kicker these days. I would like to put an 8" in the kicks and put a 5" or so in the lower door. Any recomendations would be great. I don't want to say money is not and object here but I do feel that you get what you pay for, typically. I need to go visit my installer friend to see what he thinks it will take to get the speaker where they need to be then I will have a better idea on a budget for drivers. If a set is going to blow another away I have no problem waiting to come up with the extra cash.

TIA
Jason


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

I had the previous Kicker 8" midbass driver, the RMB8 , running free air in the doors and had great experiences with it. I had it running 50-200 hz, fully active, 18db/octave on the highpass, and 12db/octave on the low pass. 

The low end on these things were very good, and there was definitely impact you could feel. The impact was more focused on the lower end than the upper end, so in some ways it's more subbass than midbass. Musically, it got the job done. I wouldn't call it an SQ woofer, more like SQL. 

With your 5" midrange you should be set. Small midranges won't work with this driver, IMHO.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

That is what I was wanting to do was cross it from as low as possible and up to about 200 or so. I nee all my mid range out of the kicks 'cause in the 3 series the stock location is up under the dash a little and the mid doesn't all get out. I tried my 6.5" two way components and they sounded terrible. Has any one compared these with say the extremis 6.8? How does the extremis compare to the 8" mids others recomend?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

You might want to look at the review section and general sections of this forum, and use the search function a bit. There are several 7" and 8" drivers that forum members tend to rave about, some specifically for lower frequencies.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, I have been searching a bit. I really only started the post because I couldn't find many reviews on the kicker and it is not really a diy driver so I was curious on how it performed.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I wish I could help, but I don't have any experience with the 8" Kicker.

On the off chance it might help, I've attached one link (of many) that might give you some additional input: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5465&highlight=seas


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks again. I kinda want to try the extremis 6.8 but don't know how it compares to some of the 8" out there. Most of the comparisons I have come across are on drivers of the same cone size.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=664&highlight=extremis+6.8
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=851&highlight=extremis+6.8
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3356&highlight=extremis+6.8
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5107&highlight=extremis+6.8

Happy reading!!!


----------

